
Blue Pill for Your Phone [pdf] - walterbell
https://github.com/abazhaniuk/Publications/blob/master/2017/BlackHat_USA_2017/us-17-Bazhaniuk-Bulygin-BluePill-for-Your-Phone.pdf
======
rhlkmth
I'm getting 'Format invalid' . Can't read

~~~
Raphmedia
Download link :
[https://github.com/abazhaniuk/Publications/raw/master/2017/B...](https://github.com/abazhaniuk/Publications/raw/master/2017/BlackHat_USA_2017/us-17-Bazhaniuk-
Bulygin-BluePill-for-Your-Phone.pdf)

